# Save The Floppy Drive Clubhouse



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to the save the floppy drive clubhouse. 

In this Clubhouse you can:
-Talk about floppy drives
-Tell stories about past or present floppy drives
-Grieve over dead floppy drives

Too join you must have one of the following:
-More then one 3.5" floppy drive in your present computer
-Have a 5.25" floppy drive in your present computer
-Adore floppy drives
-Payed more then $100 for a floppy drive (Mabey in the past??)

But everyone is welcome to discuss the topic of the oh mighty Floppy Drive.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

Do I get the award for the most retarded clubhouse?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

Not that Floppy Drives are retarded!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2007)

None of the above


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 17, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> None of the above



you mean none  ???


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

Cmon!! Still going for the only person on TPU to hav 2 floppy drives..... Not that theres much competition..lol.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 17, 2007)

I used to love torturing floppy drives.

Aka, reading a floppy disk and ejecting the floppy while it was reading.
It made that awesome "ttickickticktickticktickticktick" noise when you fucked with it


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2007)

Who needs a Floppy drive these days???

Also now with Vista you don't need one for SCSI drivers because MS finally decided its ok to use a CD-Rom for that now.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

Knowone "needs" a floppy. But cmon who doesn't just love the slow old small little things??


----------



## ktr (Apr 17, 2007)

i voted 5.25 for no reason...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

ktr said:


> i voted 5.25 for no reason...



lol u wrecked the poll...awell.. Cmon someone has to have spent at least $100 on a floppy drive like 20 years ago or somthing!!


----------



## randomperson21 (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah.... they have no real point anymore.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 17, 2007)

randomperson21 said:


> yeah.... they have no real point anymore.



wtf are you smoking!?!?!

Floppy drives have lots of uses!
Such as:

Flower Pot






ummmmmm.....landfill ?

Bags:





wow...fuck....you cant do anything with floppy drives really


----------



## ktr (Apr 17, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> lol u wrecked the poll...awell.. Cmon someone has to have spent at least $100 on a floppy drive like 20 years ago or somthing!!



because i know nobody else is gonna vote for that....


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

Ex_Reven? Does this mean you "Adore" floppy drives??? In that case you can join this all mighty clubhouse!!! LOL!


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 17, 2007)

I think il have to pass on that offer


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

I got five, they are barely legal stripped floppy drives  Except they got murdered by me shortly afterwards.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

5 floppies in your computer????


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

No i have 0  sorry...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

DAM! lol. I use 0 but doesn't mean I don't adore them (in a rubishy, slow, old junk type of way).

lol.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

... this clubhouse of yours is getting deflated quick. I would only like Floppys if they could store like more than 100MB... but they dont.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2007)

Dang I don't qualify.  Closest I came was paying ~$90 for an 3.5" & 5.25" combo drive about 10-15 years ago...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you adore floppy drives? U qualify then! LOL!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope, sorry


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

lol. I hope knowone thinks I was serious when I made this thread. lol.


----------



## randomperson21 (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah... which would you rather have? a 3.5" floppy or a hard drive?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

Well.. such a VERY hard decision. lol jk. Hard disk.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 17, 2007)

I actually have one computer with one 3.5 drive and one 5.25 floppy drive.  I also have an 8 inch drive that I can connect externally(kind of - got the cables hanging out the back to hook it up).  I have all of my original floppys from High School (8 and 5.25) and a bunch of old 3.5's from colege, and stuff.  I also have all of my first programming efforts on cassette, old cassette recorders were used before floppys.   Don't know why I keep this stuff, have it all backed up on CD now(WTF4?).  Also have an original copy of "Pole Position", from before it was called pole position.  Guess I'm just too old!!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

lol kool. Wna join the club?


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry, I don't qualify...I do not have MORE than one 3.5 floppy drive installed in any computer.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

How much was ur 8" floppy when you bought it? lol this thread is stupid. lol. but fun.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 17, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> How much was ur 8" floppy when you bought it? lol this thread is stupid. lol. but fun.



Wow, so long ago, I got it from one of the computer science teachers back in High School, I think it was around $50.00 used of course.  Theyt wern't that expensive new, I think they were only around $80.00.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

What about your 5.25" how much was that back in the day? I'm learning something from a joke thread,,, that's unusual.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 17, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> What about your 5.25" how much was that back in the day? I'm learning something from a joke thread,,, that's unusual.



360 mb DSDD(double sided, double density), I never had the money to buy anything new back in the day, don't realy remember.  This one I got at a garage sale years later. Bought the whole rig for $30.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

kool. Computers were fairly expansive back in those days weren't they? SO $30 for a hole rig wld hav been a bargain.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 17, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> kool. Computers were fairly expansive back in those days weren't they? SO $30 for a hole rig wld hav been a bargain.



That price was YEARS later.  Computer were expensive for the day, back then.  However there were ways to get them cheap.  The Teachers that started the computer course in High School, started the class by buying a wrecked 18 wheeler trailer full of computers at an insurance auction for $700.  We repaired them in class then used them to learn programming Basic and Machine Language.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds fun. What year was that in? Do you remember what type any of those computers were?


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 17, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Sounds fun. What year was that in? Do you remember what type any of those computers were?



1978 around there, Comodores, TRS-80's, Apple II's.  The teachers themselves had some Altairs and IBM's they had been messing around with.  A couple of us students had Altairs, and apple 1's.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

lol, around how much wld've a computer like that been new? Were they like the best? like C2D and X2 is now?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2007)

I think even the basic Tandy T-1000 was over $2000 when it first came out.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 17, 2007)

wow, I think I remember my parants paying like voer $1400 for some mac, but it's not like really extremely old it's just extremely old I think 500mb hd, hmm that's about all I can remember..lol.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 18, 2007)

Floppys are awesome!!!


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 18, 2007)

i have a floppy right now, infact its so floppy im gonna go get me some pron and make it non-floppy  and get away from this non-existent clubhouse  

sorry man its kinda funny you pwned yourself lol


----------



## Casheti (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh dear...lol I did see it coming, I was waiting for someone like you to do it


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2007)

If you want to go down memory lane, I remember when I paid ~$289 for a 345MB.  Myh first PC didn't even have a hard drive, but my second rig had a whopping 40MB drive in it.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 18, 2007)

So everytime you turned the computer off you had to start again?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2007)

No, the one that didn't have an HDD had the OS on a floppy.  Yes, IBM PC-DOS on one 3.5" floppy drive.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 18, 2007)

So glad I'm only young and didn't have to endure DOS etc...


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh shit no wait I do have two! - voted wrongly in the poll oops
In my old PIII computer!
One 3.5, one 5.25


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 18, 2007)

Lol 4 years ago my main rig was a Compaq 486!!


----------



## Casheti (Apr 18, 2007)

I had a Mac 8.1 (if memory serves me correctly) on loan from a friend as my first PC. It owned. You could type actual words on it! 

IT PRINTED THINGS!!


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 18, 2007)

i hate floppy's when u need one to work you have to go through like 100 different disks now to find one that will actually work not to mention it seems all newer floppy drives die in a matter of months

un like agp vs pci express the floppy was pzzzowned by optical disks and flash media


----------



## Casheti (Apr 18, 2007)

All my floppy's work, and this drive is like at least 7 years old...

It's a nice quick way to take your essays/other work to school.


----------



## Demon_82 (Apr 18, 2007)

I have mounted a 3.5" 1998 NEC white FDD on my main PC, in perfect conditions, and I have here sitting at my left a 5.25" 1987 FDD wich last time I checked by the year 2000 still worked, shame that I've lost all the remaining disks for it through the years...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2007)

Casheti said:


> All my floppy's work, and this drive is like at least 7 years old...
> 
> It's a nice quick way to take your essays/other work to school.



Our school removed all the computers with floppy disks, so everyone had to go out and buy USB flash drives.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 19, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Our school removed all the computers with floppy disks, so everyone had to go out and buy USB flash drives.



That is REALLY sad. Seriously, dont have a flash drive I use floppys occasionally, but I stopped after the data got corrupted...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 19, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Our school removed all the computers with floppy disks, so everyone had to go out and buy USB flash drives.



Our school kinda did that too...  or at least the students did, people would make what I call "thermite floppies."  Basically, nail polish + match heads + spinning disk = MAJOR PWNAGE OF FLOPPIES!!!

Recipe sound familiar?  Thats right...  the anarchists cookbook...


----------



## Casheti (Apr 19, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Our school kinda did that too...  or at least the students did, people would make what I call "thermite floppies."  Basically, nail polish + match heads + spinning disk = MAJOR PWNAGE OF FLOPPIES!!!
> 
> Recipe sound familiar?  Thats right...  the anarchists cookbook...



I hate how school kids vandalise PC's. What are they trying to prove?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 19, 2007)

Casheti said:


> I hate how school kids vandalise PC's. What are they trying to prove?



That they are n00bs....


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 19, 2007)

You know, the school students are so dumb, they dont know that an audio cable is needed in order for the monitor speakers to work. They call me a show off when I sucessfully overclock a school system >_> from 2.8Ghz to 3.2Ghz lol.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2007)

At my school they're asking me to overclock three of them.  One MSI P6N-SLI-F1 & e4300 are at 2.7GHz, another one (the same setup) I haven't started on yet, and the third is an Asus P5N32-SLI & e6700 thatI'm working on right now - so far from 2.66 to 3.126GHz.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 19, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> You know, the school students are so dumb, they dont know that an audio cable is needed in order for the monitor speakers to work. They call me a show off when I sucessfully overclock a school system >_> from 2.8Ghz to 3.2Ghz lol.



Lol...all the BIOS's in my school are locked with an admin password. I wanted to OC loads of them and kill them but they locked the f*cking BIOS


----------



## D007 (Apr 19, 2007)

I just love the thing because in all it's simplicity it's still one of the only things that can bring you back from the brink of death... it's like if nature made computer parts, it would make floppy drives..lol..  one of the few things that through constant changes has always remaind reliable and rock steady.. i can bounce mine off the tile floor and it still works lol.. try that with a cd/dvd lol.. I love my floppy.. i will never throw it away lol.. it has saved me more times than stop lights.. lol


----------



## gamer210 (Apr 19, 2007)

My commodore 64 has an external 5.25 floppy drive, and I use it occasionaly.  Does that count?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

lol, it can if u want it too.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

All these stories about floppy drives etc.. are becoming amusing/interesting. Keep'em up!


----------



## mandelore (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL Death to floppy drives Yarr!!


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 20, 2007)

anyone know how to get my 5 1/4" drive to work along with my 3 1/2? It doesn't get recognized in my bios (see system specs).

I have windows 3.0 on 5.25...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 20, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> anyone know how to get my 5 1/4" drive to work along with my 3 1/2? It doesn't get recognized in my bios (see system specs).



It's not autoconfiguring.  You need to set it up in the BIOS.  Does your BIOS only have settings for one device?



> I have windows 3.0 on 5.25...



You also have our pity...


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 20, 2007)

It seems to only have settings for one device. But when I cant get the light to go on or the drive to boot up in xp.

I just want to know if I can run windows 3.0 in dos mode


----------



## t_ski (Apr 20, 2007)

I think maybe only if you disconnected the 3.5" drive, then installed it onto another drive (the installer won't see the XP drive as it probably has either NTFS or FAT32 on it, both of which came after Windows 3.0 (Win95C to be exact)).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 24, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Lol...all the BIOS's in my school are locked with an admin password. I wanted to OC loads of them and kill them but they locked the f*cking BIOS



Yeah...  I kinda just pull out the bios batteries...  I set a new PW...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 24, 2007)

Some boards have a "Clear Password" jumper on them


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 24, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Some boards have a "Clear Password" jumper on them



Pulling out the battery makes me feel more h4x0r


----------



## Casheti (Apr 24, 2007)

I can't do that because these aren't like Tower PC's. They lay flat :-\


----------



## Fusion (Apr 24, 2007)

i have 2 3 1/4 drives and a 5 1/2 drive in my firewall server at home, which I sometime play lemmings on!

I also payed £55 once for 50 floppy drives off ebay, all of which are now sold


----------



## Carcenomy (Apr 26, 2007)

Two 3.5" drives on the A1200, 5.25" drive on my Apple IIgs.

The trouble is my huge collection of old floppies is mostly trash now. Three genuine copies of MSDOS 6.22, dead. A complete floppy set of Windows 95, dead. Only a few boot disks and a couple of driver disks still work.

Funnily enough, loads of my old gear is getting that way. I have three old XTs sitting in my shed, none of them can boot any longer - my MSDOS 5.25" disks are all toasted, and the old MFM hard drives have 'forgotten' everything... one even had a nice MSDOS 3.30 and Windows 1.07 setup on it, but it seems the hard disks have simply stopped holding the data.

That said, floppies that DO still work are all my old Amiga games. My original Workbench 3.1 floppies all still work, checked them out just the other day. Bubble Bobble works too 

There's still need for floppies, and until Vista becomes the mainstream operating system, there will continue to be.


----------



## Casheti (Apr 26, 2007)

Even after Vista is mainstream, I'll still use floppies.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm scared of floppys... its a childish thing, i popped a floppy in when i was 7 and bloop, BSoD


----------



## Casheti (Apr 26, 2007)

How can a BSOD scare you? I find them funny


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> How can a BSOD scare you? I find them funny



... I run out of my room every time there is a BSoD


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2007)

Floppy drives are invaluable when performing some tasks, such as DOS based flash procedures. and I still have 2 floppy drives and about 20 disks


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

what about the 8" floppy?


----------



## hv43082 (May 3, 2007)

No more floppy drive.  It's an obsolete tech.  I work at a college and people still use this POS to save their documents and files on it.  Needless to say, it's very unreliable so people constantly lose their stuffs.  So what do the do?  Instead of realizing that it's the floppy's fault, they come and bitch at your beloved tech (me).  Half of the time, I just want to slap them for being ignorant... Sorry if I sound hostile but it's just plain annoying...venting.  I don't see why mobo makers still use it to flash bios.  Hell why not enable USB or CD flash option.  Granted making bootable USB is not as easy but bootable CD was very easy.  I have done it on my previous Asus A8N32.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2007)

Bootable USB is much more desireable than a bootable CD as data can be deleted and copied much easier to USB sticks. If that become the norm then  I wouldnt have the need for my floppy drive anymore either.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't use any floppy, I like using the ZIP drive. so this means i cannot join? lol


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 15, 2007)

I have two floppy drives, neither of which are installed. One's mounted inside my old computer that my parents are using temporarily, but it's not connected.

The other is a black one I bought for my current build. It's in a box with some spare optical drives.

I hope motherboards start losing FDD ports.


----------

